# My first piraya :)



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i was brought to a lfs by a buddy and fellow P-Fury member yesterday. the guy had a few P's mostly redbellies of all different sizes. anyway i was looking around and i saw a yellow spilo (very nice looking btw) and in the tank next to him i saw a perfect 4" piraya







it was so cool because on the way there i was telling Liam that i was looking for a 4" tern or piraya, and there he was! so i gladley bought him. When i went home i changed my tank around did a water change, and tried to feed my other P's, but they didnt eat







all night i was worried because they were fighting a little, but nothing too bad. i woke up today and everything was great all swimming around together like a little shoal







as soon as i get a camrea that takes decent pics i'll post everyone a pic of this sick ass fish! thx for reading hope i didn't bore you guys!

~Silly~Spy


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> i was brought to a lfs by a buddy and fellow P-Fury member yesterday. the guy had a few P's mostly redbellies of all different sizes. anyway i was looking around and i saw a yellow spilo (very nice looking btw) and in the tank next to him i saw a perfect 4" piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice pickup SS


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

wicked get some pics up mate!!

ian


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

cant wait to see pics.......

next time feed them PRIOR to moving things around and cleaning if they are stressed/scared they usually wont eat.

so feed them 1st, clean tank and redecorate the tank by the time thats all done the new fish should be aclimated to the new tanks water if u use a bucket and the drip method


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds cool man, make sure to give us some pictures before you forget about this thread.

Be very careful with your new fish though, I have heard of people having very limited success mixing piraya with other pygocentrus species.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool deal. i am eagerly awaiting the pics. Phtstrat, I had success both times I mixed piraya with my other pygos. mine never tended to be the aggressors.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice.... Congratulations


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pick up congrats


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Pirayas are so pretty!!

Enjoy it!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that piraya is badass. seriously, that's one of the best looking piranhas i've ever seen, not a friggen blemish ANYWHERE. hopefully this thing works out, that would suck hardcore if that thing got chewed up. heh. oh yeah, aclimation was uhhh...as quickly as possible. lol. this piranha didnt want anything to do with a bag, he chewed through all four bags just as spy got him in the tank to float. there was really no other way to do it, not enough time. oh well though, he looked fine.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

View attachment 62309
View attachment 62308

View attachment 62307


hopefully this works. i'll post better ones once he stops moving aroung


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

He looks badass, where in mass are you?

BTW where did u find a piraya in mass i never see them?


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice setup and good luck with the new addition....he is sharp lookin.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i just recently got a small piraya too. hes the smallest one, and the boss of the tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congradulations, that's a very nice looking piraya.
I recently got my first 2 piraya as well... and absolutely love them!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

waspride, that piraya was at textile aquarium in lowell, MA. he gets em in once in a while. he's got a 4" gold spilo right now too, flawless, sick teeth. a bunch of super reds and reds too. 
how awesome does that piraya look??? good buy spy.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice piraya


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice piraya


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thx guys,and yea he's the boss of my tank too


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks just like the little piraya I had.

Pirayas = the rox0r... i especially love how they never have spots.


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

pirayas own, i love mine! viscious bastards though, i used to have 8 of them... down to 4, and i threw a caribe in to see what happens, but yea, nice fish


----------

